# Dorking student Alex Bentley dies suddenly from meningitis



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2012)

A TEENAGER who died suddenly from meningitis has been described as a "wonderful boy."

Alex Bentley, from Dorking, died while away at university. He would have celebrated his 19th birthday today (Thursday).

Friends and family posted messages online following his death at Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham.

His cousin, Danny Bentley White, wrote: "Words can't really say what I'm feeling right now, but somebody has to be the first to pay their respects and I'd be honoured to do that.

"It's still such a shock to lose you so suddenly, but maybe it was best that you barely even knew about it.

"I'm just thankful you didn't have to face it the way we're facing it now.

"Anyway, you were a great cousin and a great friend, and we couldn't possibly have asked any more from you in the short time you had."

Alex's funeral was held at Randalls Park Crematorium, Leatherhead on Tuesday.

He suffered from diabetes, and relatives believe his reduced ability to fight infection may have contributed to his death on March 17.

http://www.thisissurreytoday.co.uk/...ies-suddenly/story-15723399-detail/story.html

Very sad


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 5, 2012)

The parents of the boy commented below that article stating they knew nothing of this report and its intentions to be published.............


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> The parents of the boy commented below that article stating they knew nothing of this report and its intentions to be published.............



Hadn't noticed that, how horrible  So much for all the recent hoo-haa about press insensitivity in all the phone-hacking saga.


----------

